# Me....Fifteen Years Ago



## aziajs (Apr 17, 2008)

So I was looking through my 8th grade yearbook.  Take a look.  The pic cracks me up.







More recent pic.  I look the same but different:


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 17, 2008)

Aww, your school did something fun for eighth grade!  We just did the normal school picture!

You look sort of the same, but more mature and sophisticated--like you found who you are and are comfortable with it.


BTW: I was reading the little bio and this cracked me up: "The book I recommend is: Disappearing Acts even though I haven't read it."


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 17, 2008)

That's kinda cool!  ITA with the above, you do look about the same, but much more sophisticated.  And according to your little bio, you must've really loved Jodeci...too funny!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 17, 2008)

Damn girl! LoL just playing. We all look the same but different. You're gorgeous though....you are very unique looking and ur skin, lips, eyebrows....are flawless.

I love Mexican too!! 

We wouldn't want me to post my old pictures...because I was a bald headed little thing lol. Literally.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 18, 2008)

cute!

ps. hot eyebrows!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 18, 2008)

That is so neat! Thanks for sharing. Its so fun to look back on things like that.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Apr 18, 2008)

Girl! You look younger now then you do in there. Very cute in both of them.


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 19, 2008)

It's always funny looking back at pics from when you were younger...

I found a pic of me from 12 years ago (aged 13) the other day... I was plump and I had quite short hair and looked rather androgynous *cringe*... and I was wearing a Sweater Shop top *cringe*
I think that was around the same period of time that I got mistaken for a lad a few times *more cringes*

I've also been told that photos of me from that far back look like a different person, though i don't think it's that drastic a change unfortunately.

Won't be posting that picture, it's just tooo bad.

Anyway... you look lovely now, and young in the first photo -how old were you? (Sorry, I'm not sure when 8th grade is)


----------



## Hilly (Apr 19, 2008)

LOL! I love it Azia!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_It's always funny looking back at pics from when you were younger...

I found a pic of me from 12 years ago (aged 13) the other day... I was plump and I had quite short hair and looked rather androgynous *cringe*... and I was wearing a Sweater Shop top *cringe*
I think that was around the same period of time that I got mistaken for a lad a few times *more cringes*

I've also been told that photos of me from that far back look like a different person, though i don't think it's that drastic a change unfortunately.

Won't be posting that picture, it's just tooo bad.

Anyway... you look lovely now, and young in the first photo -how old were you? (Sorry, I'm not sure when 8th grade is)_

 
I was 13.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.  I was looking at some other older pics and it's funny to see yourself so long ago.  My face hasn't really changed a lot over the years but there are definite differences in the pics.  Sometimes I feel that I'm just looking at myself at a different stage in my life.  Sometimes I feel like I am looking at someone different altogether.  Even my answers to the profile questions seem are funny to me now because I have changed a lot but some answers would still be the same.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 19, 2008)

you haven't seemed to age a day!


----------



## benzito_714 (Apr 19, 2008)

Jodeci? I thought I was the only one. That tape (upgrade to CD in 03) gets heavy rotation in my radio to this day.


----------



## ticklemethu (Apr 19, 2008)

ur eye makeup is lovely! and those glasses make u look sexy and sophisticated!


----------



## Sugarae2000 (May 29, 2008)

Hi Azia,

Thanks for sharing.  I love your makeup, your look is really classy.


----------



## sofabean (Jun 1, 2008)

your 8th grade picture is cute!!! mine is horrendous LOL. i had glasses and braces!


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 1, 2008)

lol i love janet jackson jodeci and mexican food too


----------



## Macprincess17 (Oct 17, 2008)

love ur makep ur very pretty


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 17, 2008)

You grew up to be a powerful, intelligent, and an amazingly beautiful person.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_You grew up to be a powerful, intelligent, and an amazingly beautiful person._

 
Thank you so much.  That is incredibly nice of you to say.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 19, 2008)

15 years ago?! no shit. I thought we were the same age! (20) I love that you suggested a book you had never read, that's something I'd do. lol


----------



## aziajs (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_15 years ago?! no shit. I thought we were the same age! (20) I love that you suggested a book you had never read, that's something I'd do. lol_

 
LOL...that's funny to me because I would think you were closer to my age, not 20.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 21, 2008)

^I get that a lot!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

you're gorgeous!


----------

